# Minis choppy Live TV and Playback



## CFeldhacker (Jun 20, 2020)

TiVo Roamio OTA: 21.9.7.v8-846-6-846
2x TiVo Mini VOX: 21.9.7.v8-USH-11-A95
All 3 TiVos using WIRED ethernet connections, same subnet.
This setup has been working fine for 2+ years.

Problem:
Recently, when attempting to view Live TV or play recorded shows from the TiVo Mini VOX devices, the video and audio is very slow and choppy. (Plays for 1/4 second, pauses for 1/2 second, continuously.) This behavior occurs from BOTH Mini devices. Live TV and playback on the main Roamio device works just fine.

Software behavior on the Mini devices is very inconsistent and sporadic. When I go to My Shows, all recorded shows from the Roamio device are displayed as expected. Yet when I try to play a show, sometimes it will give a V117 error, or V112 error, or sometimes it will start playing the show as expected (but choppy).
If I go down to the Devices section, it displays "Your TiVo box is not connected to the network".
However, Internet connection status and tests work just fine, I can connect to the TiVo service and update fine. Under TiVO DVR Connection it lists the "Living Room DVR (TiVo Roamio)" as connected.

If it let Live TV go for several minutes, the white "playback marker" on the timeline falls further and further behind the green bar. The Mini's are behaving like they are constantly pausing/unpausing the playback...

Thoughts?


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

CFeldhacker said:


> TiVo Roamio OTA: 21.9.7.v8-846-6-846
> 2x TiVo Mini VOX: 21.9.7.v8-USH-11-A95
> All 3 TiVos using WIRED ethernet connections, same subnet.
> This setup has been working fine for 2+ years.
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have any thoughts. But I just wanted to express that after about 2+ years of my mini working just fine I've experienced the same issues on and off. I am thinking that perhaps it has nothing to do with the mini itself, but rather some Wi-Fi interference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFeldhacker (Jun 20, 2020)

I had all the TiVos running through my Asus router. To rule out the router, I connected all the devices to a Netgear unmanaged switch -- no improvement or change in behavior at all. All my devices are wired, and swapping out the network hardware produces the same result. I think there's clearly bad software involved. 

TiVo support responded with a few messages that were difficult to decipher, but one message indicated something was "missing" from my box/account, which they added, and another message gave the impression a software update was pushed down to my boxes, and I just needed to power cycle everything... To no avail. Software versions haven't changed on any of the boxes, after multiple power cycles and forced connections, and the choppy behavior is exactly the same.

At this point, TiVo support has become unresponsive as well. 

I'm done with companies like this. I ordered my Roamio and Minis directly from TiVo. Next week I plan to just file a suit in small claims court and just try to get my money back. Customer buys a product, company releases botched software that "bricks" the product -- you hear that happening more and more. Gotta at least try to do something about it, right?

On a related note: Now that my TiVo-centered household DVR setup is dead, I'm looking for an alternative DVR for OTA. Anybody have experience with Tablo or Fire Recast?


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

CFeldhacker said:


> I had all the TiVos running through my Asus router. To rule out the router, I connected all the devices to a Netgear unmanaged switch -- no improvement or change in behavior at all. All my devices are wired, and swapping out the network hardware produces the same result. I think there's clearly bad software involved.
> 
> TiVo support responded with a few messages that were difficult to decipher, but one message indicated something was "missing" from my box/account, which they added, and another message gave the impression a software update was pushed down to my boxes, and I just needed to power cycle everything... To no avail. Software versions haven't changed on any of the boxes, after multiple power cycles and forced connections, and the choppy behavior is exactly the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm having similar problems on all my minis and have tried everything as well. Not the network. Maybe a new software update will fix it? But does the new TiVo holding company care? I too have been using TiVo since 1999 and used to love it. But, after more upgrades and new boxes than I can count, I'm losing faith in the platform.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

Not an ideal solution and may not fix the problem, but have you tried doing a factory reset on the main Tivo unit? If all the Minis are showing this same behavior, seems it is either something with the networking hardware/firmware/software on the primary Tivo or something with your network (and you have seemingly ruled out the router with your troubleshooting). 

Also, this is a long shot, but have you tried replacing the ethernet cable between your main Tivo and the router? I remember a somewhat similar situation I had 2 years ago where I was having connectivity issues with one of my devices and was pulling my hair out trying to figure out why the device kept dropping off my network despite being hardwired. As a last ditch effort, I replaced the ethernet cable (I thought no way that is the problem but what the heck, I'll try anything at this point) and to my surprise, that fixed it (the bad cable in question was a yellow Cat5e provided by Verizon Fios). Since then, I've had 3 or 4 other ethernet cables randomly fail on me throughout my home. So I just bit the bullet and replaced all ethernet cables in my home with high quality "Cable Matters" Cat6 from Amazon. Like I said, a long shot but may be worth a try.

Also, is Moca an option for you? Or maybe even wireless? I know these types of work arounds should not be necessary but just trying to throw some options out there to help troubleshoot and/or hopefully help you avoid the expense of having to purchase a whole new alternative system.

I recently setup a Roamio Pro (cable card) for my Dad with 2x Original Minis and 1x Vox Mini and it all works flawlessly over wired ethernet running TE3.


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

I posted a thread just now with what is probably the same issue but with slightly different symptoms. It's been driving me crazy for a few months as well. Just didn't turn up this thread before I posted. Anyone find a solution?


----------



## CFeldhacker (Jun 20, 2020)

Update: The software on all 3 Tivos recently updated to v10, and the problem still occurs.

Solution: I purchased a Fire TV Recast, and replaced the Tivo Minis with Fire TV 4k Sticks (for a fraction of the price of the Minis, and no monthly fees). Same network hardware and cables that the Tivos were using, and Fire TVs work just fine. Overall, I'm pretty pleased -- I suggest the larger size Recast as recording options are limited, which I hope Amazon with improve with time. The main limitation is that the Recast can only stream to at most 2 devices simultaneously. I don't think I've ever had all 3 TVs going at once, so this wasn't a deal-breaker for me. 

I'm keeping the Roamio in use on the main TV (for now) as I made the mistake of paying for lifetime service, so might as well. But, TiVo software even on the Roamio is getting worse, not better. When I play a show sometimes it will start briefly, pause, then exit back to the menu. Play the same show again and it works fine. It's overall much laggier than I remember. When you decide to record the live show you're watching, Tivo now saves the entire "buffer" instead of cropping the recording to just the actual show. Features that TiVo had perfected years ago are now broken again.

Tivo as a company has always been a roller coaster -- looks like we're on the downhill portion of the journey again. Bye, Tivo, it's been fun!


----------



## NIN1385 (Oct 23, 2021)

I just found this forum while googling this issue with my Tivo mini. I just happen to pick my box up and notice the activity/connectivity lights on the Ethernet port turned off when I moved it, I also lost signal on the ALCS game I was watching, which had been happening at random times as well. Turns out my RJ45 connector on the end of the cat5 cable needs replaced, I pushed the cord hard into the plug and my signal came back after I hit the "Live TV" button. So for me it looks like my issue is I had some weight pulling down on my Ethernet cord which pulled the cat5 from the RJ45 plug on the end of the cord. I will be replacing the RJ45 connector tomorrow. Just wanted to share, it could be something really simple and yet trivial if you've never troubleshot things like this.

Rule #1 in any troubleshooting.. start with the dumbest, simplest thing. It's like making sure you have gas in a car and a charge in the battery. Start simple.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

It's ususally the cables - they're the wekest link. If you're changing just the RJ45 plug be sure to leave enough insulation to get crimped under the strain relief in the plug. Using RJ45 EZ connectors makes the job foolproof and easy.


----------

